
The Air Force Will Let Hackers Try to Hijack an Orbiting Satellite - ishtanbul
https://www.wired.com/story/air-force-defcon-satellite-hacking/
======
100100010001
Yea, I wouldn’t trust them. A person could make one small mistake on the
application and then they are screwed. The Air Force can then force them to
work for them or convict them of a crime. It seems like a way to coerce
computer scientists to work on government projects.

